# betta sorority vs betta & tank mates



## LuvMyBetta21 (Dec 27, 2012)

So I've been toying around with the idea of trying a betta sorority or having a single betta with tank mates. I was curious about other peoples opinions and experiences with either. As of right now I don't have a new tank yet. I only have my male betta in a 5.5 gal. I don't want to overstock his tank and besides he seems happy by himself  

I was thinking of getting a 10-20 gal tank. I've never had more than one fish at a time. Also I plan on using live plants rather than silk plants. Idk if that makes a difference. I like the idea of a single betta with tank mates to have more variety of fish but a betta sorority is cool also. Any advice, pros and cons to either is greatly appreciated :-D


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If you have a choice and able...get the 20gal-with the 20gal long being even better-especially if you want to have live plants. You get a bit better light penetration through the water since the long is a bit shallower-Not to mention the long foot print provide more surface area for swimming, hard scape and plants.
IMO/E-the 20gal long is more suited for either a sorority and/or other species of schooling fish for a community planted tank.


----------



## LuvMyBetta21 (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't want to rush into anything, so a 20g is definitely doable. I'm going to start saving up and do more research so I go in well prepared  How many would fit comfortably and safely in a 20g long?


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

I would hit up Petco while they still have the dollar a gallon sell. I just got a 20 long there for $20. I wish I had space for the 40 breeders they had for sell but maybe I can get one next year. Another option is Local classifieds and Craig's list. I also found plain black wire shelving units for a reasonable price at Target. I got the once rated for 350lb a shelf. Cost me $34 with tax. Tax should run you a bit less in PA though.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'd go with sorority. You can put eh.... 6-8 females and some corydoras catfish in there too.

EDIT: above fish in a 20 gallon only


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

you could try something like what i've done here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=123540 and use the main tank for a sorority, and the central tank as a male home. just provide plenty of cover between the two so the male won't be constantly overstimulated.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

If you want a variety of fish in your tank and you really like the idea of a sorority, you can go with a hybrid of the two. Like fishy said you can get some females and some corydoras too. 

If you don't mind getting a bigger tank so you can have more fish in there, and if you don't mind getting a used tank, Craigslist is great if you be patient and wait for a really good deal. You can find 29 or even 40 gallons for 75 bucks or so that come with almost everything. 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> If you want a variety of fish in your tank and you really like the idea of a sorority, you can go with a hybrid of the two. Like fishy said you can get some females and some corydoras too.
> 
> If you don't mind getting a bigger tank so you can have more fish in there, and if you don't mind getting a used tank, Craigslist is great if you be patient and wait for a really good deal. You can find 29 or even 40 gallons for 75 bucks or so that come with almost everything.
> 
> Good luck with everything!


i found a 30 gallon (with hood, fliter, heater, gravel, net, thermometer and a few decorations) for $50 on there last august. buying new, the heater alone probably would have cost that much. also, you can have some varieties of community fish in your sorority, ours has a molly, three platies, two ADF's and three mystery snails along with the girls.


----------



## LuvMyBetta21 (Dec 27, 2012)

@homegrown terror that's an awesome tank! 

@LeonTheLakerBetta I'm definitely going to wait. The more time I spend on this site the more I realize I want a bigger tank. A friend of mine has a 40g breeder tank with a stand for $100. I'm going to shop around a bit more but if I can't find a better deal then I'll take that off her hands. I don't plan on getting started until spring so I have to shop around and see what pops up on craigslist.


----------

